# Ag News sites



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I was wondering where others go to find ag news? I have been using AgWeb and Farm Futures and am not relly happy. Looking for something quick and to the point. Nothing on the RFD (horse) channel. Any new sites out there? Just looking for another view point. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve IN said:


> I was wondering where others go to find ag news? I have been using AgWeb and Farm Futures and am not relly happy. Looking for something quick and to the point. Nothing on the RFD (horse) channel. Any new sites out there? Just looking for another view point. Thanks


Google Agricultural News........several choices available.

Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

NewAgTalk is really good for row crops and market talk on grains. They cover other areas as well. I would like to get ranchingforums.com to become a better livestock site, but I just cannot get the traffic. I would appreciate the help to grow it if anyone would like to help us do that. A few posts here and there would help. thanks


----------

